# GPRS car navigation in English



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

Does anyone have any recommendations for the best car navigation devices with maps of Portugal that are in English?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

I think functionality would figure highest on my list..................Address input by GPS co-ordinates either digital or imperial would be my number 1 priority.
Free updates would be number 2 on the list.

After that then it is down to choice of manufacturer.
I chose a Garmin because of larger screen size and easy co-ordinate input, but it was such a close call it becomes subjective.

HTH
Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I also use a Garmin GPS but some of friends just use their smartphones & Google maps and are very happy with that set up.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

Tom Tom which offers user local updates via internet.


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

robc said:


> I think functionality would figure highest on my list..................Address input by GPS co-ordinates either digital or imperial would be my number 1 priority.
> Free updates would be number 2 on the list.
> 
> After that then it is down to choice of manufacturer.
> ...


Does Garmin offer updated maps of Portugal ? Also can you name any shops that sell them in Lisbon?


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

wink said:


> Tom Tom which offers user local updates via internet.


Thanks for the suggestion can you name any shops in Lisbon that sell them?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Garmin charge (a lot!) for updates on my machine but I don't know if it's the same for all of their machines.


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

does anyone have any shop recommendations that have Garmin and the others on display on Lisbon?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

betelnutz said:


> does anyone have any shop recommendations that have Garmin and the others on display on Lisbon?


You'd have to google the locations but the ACP shops usually stock a range of GPS units as do the Radio Popular and (I think) Wortons shops.


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

travelling-man said:


> You'd have to google the locations but the ACP shops usually stock a range of GPS units as do the Radio Popular and (I think) Wortons shops.


Thank you =)


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Fnac and Box (Jumbo) also have a big selection. Any device will allow you to set the language that spoken directions are given in but of course the annotation on the street names and places will always be in Portuguese ('Castello São Jorge' and not St George's Castle).

Tom tom do a cheaper device that is Portugal and Spain only or just use your tablet or smartphone and run google maps, telenav, navfree or waze. 

The Best Free GPS Apps | PCMag.com


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

These days the likes of Garmin and Tom Tom are taking a huge blow from the GPS based mobile Phones (smatphones)

You have for instance MEOdrive (with English language option) that for me beats Tom Tom (the other GPS I have). I have not used my TOmTom any more since I have Meo-drive, which is free, does not require internet connection, or GSM connection for that matter. Updates are free and automatic.

Meodrive will show you the nearby Restaurants, Shops, Finanças Offices, Hospitals, Schools, you name and drive you there, a feature that is paid in the tom tom.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

In the last four months I have had to drive from the UK to Portugal a couple of times, one time to Lisbon direct and the other to Lisbon via Viseu.

Each time I started my continental drive in France it was from different Ports, Calais the first time and Dieppe the second.

I used a Garmin GPS and set it to avoid the tolls in all countries, so because of the different continental starting points and final destinations it took me on different routes each time...it never lost its directions, it was straightforward to follow and best of all I got one with full European maps and lifetime updates.

I bought mine in the UK so cannot help with where to buy in Portugal, this is just a thumbs up for Garmin.


----------



## Deithrian (Dec 26, 2015)

oronero said:


> In the last four months I have had to drive from the UK to Portugal a couple of times, one time to Lisbon direct and the other to Lisbon via Viseu.
> 
> Each time I started my continental drive in France it was from different Ports, Calais the first time and Dieppe the second.
> 
> ...


Nice to find that Garmin is doing great.
I've opted for Sygic on my smartphone 
I like the idea that you can change your phone and keep the app, plus the free lifetime updates.
Bought the world map a while back for 120$, it's on sale for 30 Euro at the moment


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

oronero said:


> In the last four months I have had to drive from the UK to Portugal a couple of times, one time to Lisbon direct and the other to Lisbon via Viseu.
> 
> Each time I started my continental drive in France it was from different Ports, Calais the first time and Dieppe the second.
> 
> ...


R

I too purchased our Garmin prior to driving to Portugal and our retirement.

It has to be said,it was probably the wisest of investments,with a lifetime of free updates,it's been foolproof and a real asset.
Would thoroughly recommend a Garmin.


David


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You need to check if updates are free before you buy because not all models get them free...... My Garmin doesn't. ;(


----------

